# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Showbiz Việt: Một tuần xôn xao

## seowebsitetv

*Showbiz Việt: Một tuần xôn xao**Tuần qua, showbiz Việt xôn xao trước sự giống nhau kỳ lạ giữa ca khúc Princess Of China của Coldplay và Rihanna với ca khúc Ra ngõ tụng kinh của Hà Trần và việc Minh Quân đột ngột tuyên bố rút lui khỏi Cặp đôi hoàn hảo*
*Dù có bị đạo cũng phải làm ngơ?*
Sự việc đáng chú ý nhất showbiz Việt tuần qua có lẽ là việc diễn đàn âm nhạc nổi tiếng của Mỹ ATRL lập một topic có tên C_oldplay & Rihanna plagiarizing Vietnam music?_ Theo một số thành viên của diễn đàn này thì ca khúc _Princess Of China_ của Coldplay và Rihanna có rất nhiều điểm tương đồng với ca khúc _Ra ngõ tụng kinh_ của ca sĩ Trần Thu Hà. Điểm đáng nói là ca khúc _Princess Of China_ nằm trong album _Mylo Xyloto_ của nhóm Coldplay mới ra mắt năm 2011 trong khi _Ra ngõ tụng kinh_ được giới thiệu trong album _Trần Tiến_ và được phát hành vào năm 1998. gia vang 

_Một diễn đàn âm nhạc khác của Nga cũng nhận ra sự giống nhau giữa hai ca khúc và thậm chí còn mỉa mai rằng, Coldplay nên đổi tên ca khúc_ _Princess Of China_ _thành_ _Princess Of Vietnam_
Bản thân nhạc sĩ Thanh Phương, người phối khí album “Trần Tiến” của Hà Trần thừa nhận: Câu nhạc đầu tiên và cũng là câu nhạc chủ đạo của _Princess Of China_ và _Ra ngõ tụng kinh_ giống nhau tới 80%. Vị nhạc sĩ này khẳng định, câu nhạc của chủ đạo của cá khúc _Ra ngõ tụng kin_h mà anh viết rất đặc biệt, không giống với bất cứ câu dân ca nào nên nếu phía Rihanna và Coldplay cho rằng đây là sự trùng hợp thì rất khó chấp nhận. anh sex cua ngoc trinh
Đồng quan điểm với nhạc sĩ Thanh Phương, nhạc sĩ Trần Tiến cũng thừa nhận phần nhạc dạo của_Princess Of China_ và _Ra ngõ tụng kinh_ rất giống nhau. Ca sĩ Hà Trần còn cho biết thêm: “Nghe tổng thể thì mood (có thể hiểu là không khí của bản nhạc) rất giống, tiết tấu giống, phần chuyển hòa âm trong hơn một phút đầu cũng giống, cách dùng làm yếu tố lặp lại khắp bài cũng giống. Nếu có nghe cả hai bản thu trong đĩa Trần Tiến thì sẽ thấy bài của Coldplay giống mỗi bản một tí”. truyen cuoi

_Dù nhận ra ca khúc của Coldplay có quá nhiều điểm tương đồng với sản phẩm âm nhạc của mình nhưng Hà Trần cũng chỉ biết mừng vì album của mình đã thoát nghi án đạo nhạc vì ra sớm hơn họ ba năm_
Tuy đều lên tiếng khẳng định sự giống nhau không thể chối cãi của ca khúc _Princess Of China_ và _Ra ngõ tụng kin_h nhưng cả tác giả, ca sĩ lần người hòa âm phối khí cho ca khúc Ra ngõ tụng kinh đều không muốn kiện tụng. Với nhạc sĩ Thanh Phương thì “rất khó để xác định người ta lấy của mình thế nào và lấy đến đâu". Còn nhạc sĩ Trần Tiến thì dù khôn thích ca sĩ Rihanna nhưng cũng tự an ủi mình rằng: "Nếu họ đạo của tôi mà họ hát hay thì tôi cũng tự hào. Tính tôi hiền nên ngại chuyện kiện cáo. Thôi thì cứ coi như tư tưởng lớn gặp nhau vậy”. dien thoai iphone 5 
Với những phát ngôn trên của những người trong cuộc, vấn đề có hay không việc nhóm nhạc Coldplay đạo nhạc của Trần Tiến chắc chắn sẽ không được làm rõ. Sự việc sẽ nhanh chóng đi vào quên lãng. Tuy nhiên, có lẽ điều đáng nói hơn cả là khi một nhạc sĩ Việt Nam có một tác phẩm giống với một ca khúc nước ngoài, họ sẽ bị quy kết là đạo nhạc. Ngay lập tức, dư luận sẽ "ném đá" vào vị nhạc sĩ này mà đôi khi không chỉ ra được những căn cứ xác đáng. Thế nhưng, khi nhạc nước ngoài dùng giai điệu Việt Nam (dù không phải lần đầu) thì thường không vấp phải bất cứ phản ứng nào, dù là nhỏ nhất. Phải chăng với tâm lý tự ti bấy lâu nay của người Việt, chúng ta đã vô tình có cái nhìn không công bằng với các nghệ sĩ của chúng ta? Thật xót xa trước cái mừng rỡ của các nghệ sĩ Hà Trần, Thanh Phương khi "May mắn vì đã kịp ra album từ cách đây 3 năm - nếu không thế nào cũng bị lên án là đạo nhạc” dù cho chính bản thân họ đã nói khó chấp nhận nếu Coldplay và Rihanna cho rằng, sự giống nhau giữa hai ca khúc là ngẫu nhiên. thay doi gio hoc 
*Thi rồi mới "ngộ ra" tiêu chí chấm đểm?*

Bên cạnh vụ đạo nhạc, một vụ việc gây xôn xao showbiz tuần qua là việc Minh Quân đột ngột tuyên bố từ giã sân chơi Cặp đôi hoàn hảo dẫu cho kết quả đêm thi thứ ba có như thế nào đi chăng nữa. Quyết định này của Minh Quân đã khiến không chỉ dư luận mà cả bạn diễn của anh là là diễn viên Lê Khánh bất ngờ.
__
_Không chiếm ưu thế về giọng hát nhưng mỗi lần xuất hiện cặp đôi Minh Quân - Lê Khánh đều có những chiêu trò khiến khán giả thích thú_
Đúng như lời tuyên bố, sau đêm thi thứ ba Minh Quân đã xin rút khỏi cuộc thi _Cặp đôi hoàn hảo_ nhưng điều đáng nói hơn cả không phải là xoay quanh quyết định đó của Minh Quân và vì những bức xúc của anh trước đêm thi thứ ba. Theo ca sĩ này: "Lúc đầu được mời tham gia chương trình, tôi rất lo lắng về chuyện Lê Khánh không hát được nên điện hỏi ban tổ chức thì họ trấn an rằng, cuộc chơi này không phải thi hát, mà chỉ mang tính giải trí, vui nhộn. Mỗi cặp đôi mang đến chương trình một màu mắc riêng. Tuy nhiên đến khi nhập cuộc chơi, ban giám khảo lại đưa ra nhiều nhận xét theo kiểu đang cố tìm ra một giọng hát chuyên nghiệp vậy".Phim
Bức xúc trên không chỉ là của riêng Minh Quân mà ngay cả giáo sự Cù Trọng Xoay - Đinh Tiến Dũng cũng đã phải than thở trên trang cá nhân rằng, đây không phải là một cuộc thi hát chuyên nghiệp nên mong mọi người đừng chỉ có nhìn nhận về giọng hát.

_Dù có ưu thế về giọng hát và luôn nhận được số điểm cao từ ban giám khảo nhưng có lẽ phải tới phần "phá cách" ở đêm thi thứ ba vừa qua, cặp đôi Ngọc Anh - Quách Ngọc Ngoan mới thực sự để lại ấn tượng trong lòng khán giả_
Không chiếm ưu thế lớn về giọng hát như các cặp đôi Phạm Văn Mách - Văn Mai Hương hay Ngọc Anh - Quách Ngọc Ngoan nhưng mỗi lần xuất hiện, cặp đôi Minh Quân - Lê Khánh và cặp đôi Phương Linh - Đinh Tiến Dũng đều mang tới cho khán giả những bất ngờ thú vị. Thế nhưng trong hai đêm thi đầu tiên, mọi nỗ lực của họ dường như trở thành vô nghĩa khi các thành viên ban giám khảo chỉ săm soi vào giọng hát. Quách Ngọc Ngoan, dù bị chê tả tơi vì lúc nào cũng chỉ có mỗi một điệu bộ là khuôn mặt sầu khổ trên sân khấu những vẫn chiếm được số điểm cao vì sở hữu một giọng hát như ca sĩ chuyên nghiệp. giá iphone 4 
Rất may, trong đêm thi thứ ba của _Cặp đôi hoàn hảo_, không khó để nhận ra việc chấm điểm của ban giám khảo đã có sự thay đổi nhất định. Họ đã chú ý nhiều hơn tới những giá trị khác (bên cạnh giọng hát) mà các thí sinh đem lại cho khán giả, điều mà lẽ ra họ nên chú ý ngay trong những đêm thi đầu tiên, nhưng dẫu sao, muộn vẫn còn hơn không.

----------

